

Millennials Managing Millennials - whiteheadrj
http://blog.octanner.com/leadership/millennials-managing-millennials-learning-from-our-own-generation

======
paulhauggis
"For example, if you start dismissing ideas or stop listening because someone
is a ‘Millennial’ then the title Millennial is getting in the way"

I don't think this happens that often. More often, bad and naive ideas are
dismissed and the person giving the idea wants to have a reason why they were
rejected. Younger workers have less experience and many times propose ideas
that just won't work in the long-run or have been tried multiple times and
failed. But that doesn't mean all their ideas should be dismissed.

"Employees need to feel their opinions are heard and valued, and this is
especially true for Millennials."

"In other words, we have recognition insecurities and sometimes wonder if the
appreciation we receive is as artificial as our boxes full of trophies still
sitting at home."

It's so funny how years ago when I heard in school that everyone got a trophy
and competition was pretty much banned in many schools that everyone said it
was for the better. Now, we have a generation of workers that need to be
coddled throughout their adult life. This doesn't surprise me in the least.

Not all bosses will be "visionaries" and work won't always be fun and
exciting.

